# Solved: The Witcher, Graphics problem



## Darkst4r (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi , I recently installed "The witcher" but when I play it I get annoying mis-placed shadows in the game.They look like the shadows should be there but are separate from the objects or charachters. Any ideas on a fix ? Ive already updated to the latest patch but to no effect.


----------



## burnthepc (Aug 12, 2007)

have you updated to the latest driver version on the Nvidia website?


----------



## Darkst4r (Oct 20, 2007)

Ok , I just did that and to start with it didnt help , but now it seems fine. Thanks :up:

Not sure why it didnt seem to work right away though , weird.


----------

